
Chinese Aim To Build The Next Silicon Valley - georgecmu
http://www.gpb.org/news/2010/06/13/chinese-aim-to-build-the-next-silicon-valley
======
heresy
The "Next Silicon Valley" will not be built by Ten Year Plans, it will happen
organically where the following is present:

* Availability of capital for investing in high risk ventures

* Availability of talent to apply capital

* Willingness of talent to take risks when applying capital

* Sufficient market size to grow large in before expanding internationally

And then of course the draw of the location as a whole.

The next Silicon Valley, may be....Silicon Valley.

------
WalterSear
I aim to be the next Bill Gates, but I don't have the mind for it either. It
takes more than bodies in seats to innovate, even if you have a lot of bodies
for seats.

------
jtaby
Part of me feels like there are few countries in the world that have the same
ingredients for entrepreneurialism that American has, China isn't one of them,
at least not yet. </hand wavy argument>

